# I’ll tip you in the app......



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

no you won’t. I’ve heard this one. That is all


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Are these pax that original to thing that this is the first time we have heard this?

Wait, wait.... I used to take Lyft cause I could tip in app, but now uber does it so it’s awesome. No, it’s not awesome. You’re a liar


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

Gonna start telling them "don't do it uber/lyft keeps stealing them. None of the others came through"... Fully knowing they weren't really planning on tipping.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Should start telling them that we will tip them in the app too


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Is it this?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tell them you will be sure to give them 5 stars as soon as you get it . . .


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BornToBeGuilty said:


> Gonna start telling them "don't do it uber/lyft keeps stealing them. None of the others came through"... Fully knowing they weren't really planning on tipping.


If you tell them Uber is stealing tips, then they'll feel better about not tipping. 
They'll just think driver thinks they tipped but Uber kept it.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Tell them you will be sure to give them 5 stars as soon as you get it . . .


Ha, a fellow like mind, th4m! It happens infrequently enough that I don't sweat getting a poor rating about it. Had one guy say, " Wait... what?". " I pretty much give _everyone_ 5 stars except for the real jerks and people who say they'll tip in the app. But I always fulfill my promise after they fulfill theirs."
" .... Oh"

In my experience, real app tippers don't say _anything_; they just do it. 3-stars for the empty promisers from me. Just how I do it and I'm okay with it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The last one that told me that, I laughed ... he looked at me when I did and I said "No you won't"
Guess what .. he didn't.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you tell them Uber is stealing tips, then they'll feel better about not tipping.
> They'll just think driver thinks they tipped but Uber kept it.


 Surely, no one would ever believe that Uber takes driver tips. Never ever happens???


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Driving home a jealous boyfriend and his girlfriend, I had to listen to their fight. While overtalking her and saying things that I really did not want to hear. At one point he says he is going to have to pay me like a $90 tip for putting up with them. Care to guess how much I got?


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> Driving home a jealous boyfriend and his girlfriend, I had to listen to their fight. While overtalking her and saying things that I really did not want to hear. At one point he says he is going to have to pay me like a $90 tip for putting up with them. Care to guess how much I got?


What is $0



SaintCl89 said:


> Is it this?
> View attachment 164191


This is the best tip jar ever. Probably gonna make one now.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah saying "I can tip you on the app right?" Or "I'll tip you on the app" is like saying "the checks in the mail"
Sure it is!


----------



## Spatulachick (Dec 11, 2016)

When I’m a pax or get Uber Eats (we order it at my office so the fee isn’t as bad), I do tell the driver that I’ll tip in the app most of the time because I NEVER carry cash. I hope they aren’t cussing me out until they get the tip. 

And then I tip. (And tip well. Do unto others and all that jazz.). Maybe it’s because I’m a driver and appreciate other drivers who are doing me a service. The idea of not tipping is just foreign to me. (And no tips in 10 Uber rides last night. A tip in Lyft that was more than the actual fare, though.)


----------



## Missy1043 (Oct 7, 2017)

I just started with Uber, slowly moving into it so I understand the app, attitudes of passengers, pay, etc. I would estimate I get tips from about 50% of riders. I think the key is to be cheerful and see how their personality is and fall into it with them. Showing you are happy to pick them up and wishing them well on whatever endeavor they are headed to makes them feel you care. Uber is in addition to other work I do from home. Still trying to figure out the best times to drive. I realize the bars closing is a big one, but I really don’t want yuk in my car; some people are a little loose as it is, I couldn’t imagine when they are drunk. I may fall into it later, but I’m starting off with being safe and do the job right. An old soul told me once, whatever your job, even as a ditch digger, be the BEST ditch digger there is. Keeping that attitude most of my life is a great attitude to have. So I want to be the best Uber driver there is ;-) As far as bonus, I’ve heard nothing about it.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Missy1043 said:


> I just started with Uber, slowly moving into it so I understand the app, attitudes of passengers, pay, etc. I would estimate I get tips from about 50% of riders. I think the key is to be cheerful and see how their personality is and fall into it with them. Showing you are happy to pick them up and wishing them well on whatever endeavor they are headed to makes them feel you care. Uber is in addition to other work I do from home. Still trying to figure out the best times to drive. I realize the bars closing is a big one, but I really don't want yuk in my car; some people are a little loose as it is, I couldn't imagine when they are drunk. I may fall into it later, but I'm starting off with being safe and do the job right. An old soul told me once, whatever your job, even as a ditch digger, be the BEST ditch digger there is. Keeping that attitude most of my life is a great attitude to have. So I want to be the best Uber driver there is ;-) As far as bonus, I've heard nothing about it.


50% tip from riders? Are u providing a peep show?


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

When riders say they will tip in the app - I look them in the eye, smile, & say "Thank you - I really appreciate that. Every little bit helps being a single mom". Etc. 80% for those that say it-maybe more.


----------



## Spatulachick (Dec 11, 2016)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> When riders say they will tip in the app - I look them in the eye, smile, & say "Thank you - I really appreciate that. Every little bit helps being a single mom". Etc. 80% for those that say it-maybe more.


Ah. Manipulation. That's pretty ingenious. When I first started driving, I found that telling people I was new got me a tip quite a lot. (This was still before tipping in the app.).

I am unfailingly polite and friendly when I drive - even so, tips aren't plentiful.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

My most recent experiment is this:
When someone asks me how I like driving for Uber I tell them that "I'd rather just enjoy my retirement, but .. I have a grandchild that has kidney failure. Dialysis is expensive; and even though insurance covers 80% of the cost, 20% of a lot, is still a lot. So, all of the money this car makes goes to Janie's dialysis. We're hoping for a new kidney, and she's only 14 so she is high on the list. But, until then .. I drive for Janie."
The number of tips has not gone up, but the amount of the tips has -- substantially.

Yes, I'm going to burn in hell -- but not for that. 
I've done much worse.


----------



## Ronnie Rodriguez (Aug 21, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Tell them you will be sure to give them 5 stars as soon as you get it . . .


HAH! I love how they act like they don't know how to do it in app.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spatulachick said:


> Ah. Manipulation. That's pretty ingenious. When I first started driving, I found that telling people I was new got me a tip quite a lot. (This was still before tipping in the app.).
> 
> I am unfailingly polite and friendly when I drive - even so, tips aren't plentiful.


My imagination runs wild with questions of the images which the name " SPATULA. CHICK" produces.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> no you won't. I've heard this one. That is all


Great! Do me favor, the app has been malfunctioning lately, can you try it now to see if its been fixed (end trip immediately). See how they react, those 'effin d-bags!


----------



## Spatulachick (Dec 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> My imagination runs wild with questions of the images which the name " SPATULA. CHICK" produces.


Ha! Nothing as exciting as it sounds like you're hoping. Years ago when I was planning my wedding, a friend I'd met on a wedding planning board was having a hard time with her mother and planning her wedding and was about to uninvite her. I offered to fly to Australia for the wedding to run interference and said that if her mom acted up, I'd beat her with a spatula. (I also have no idea why it was a spatula.). Ever since then, I've used various usernames with 'spatula' in it, and I also collect spatulas for fun.

Totally innocent story.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Spatulachick said:


> Ha! Nothing as exciting as it sounds like you're hoping. Years ago when I was planning my wedding, a friend I'd met on a wedding planning board was having a hard time with her mother and planning her wedding and was about to uninvite her. I offered to fly to Australia for the wedding to run interference and said that if her mom acted up, I'd beat her with a spatula. (I also have no idea why it was a spatula.). Ever since then, I've used various usernames with 'spatula' in it, and I also collect spatulas for fun.
> 
> Totally innocent story.


Have you ever heard the fake spatula city commercial/song by weird al? Immediately what I thought of lol


----------



## Deedee24 (Sep 2, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> View attachment 164194


I love this


----------



## GoLeftCurtis (Aug 11, 2015)

Spatulachick said:


> Ha! Nothing as exciting as it sounds like you're hoping. Years ago when I was planning my wedding, a friend I'd met on a wedding planning board was having a hard time with her mother and planning her wedding and was about to uninvite her. I offered to fly to Australia for the wedding to run interference and said that if her mom acted up, I'd beat her with a spatula. (I also have no idea why it was a spatula.). Ever since then, I've used various usernames with 'spatula' in it, and I also collect spatulas for fun.
> 
> Totally innocent story.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I think next time I hear this I am going to ask "Can I see you do it, it's a new feature and I'm not sure how it works"?


----------



## curiousmike13 (Apr 5, 2017)

That's a great response....
I receive a tip about 10% of the rides.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> My imagination runs wild with questions of the images which the name " SPATULA. CHICK" produces.


"The Aunt Jemima treatment"!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SaintCl89 said:


> no you won't. I've heard this one. That is all


Had an asshole 26 year old pax and I stupidly agreed to wait for his 2 friends since they were only "90 seconds away." (yet who took 7+ minutes to arrive). It was 2.2 Surge so I figured it was ok. As I dropped them off a whopping 1.5 miles away, he said "I'll be sure to take really good care of you with your tip in the app." He said it so sincerely, and he was such an asshole making me wait and he knew that, that I truly believed him. I could not believe it when more than two weeks went by and he never tipped.......yet another reason I despise millennials and why I want to know the age of the pax along with their rating during a ping.



PTUber said:


> I think next time I hear this I am going to ask "Can I see you do it, it's a new feature and I'm not sure how it works"?


That's kinda brilliant!! FORCE 'EM TO DO IT!!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Spatulachick said:


> Ha! Nothing as exciting as it sounds like you're hoping. Years ago when I was planning my wedding, a friend I'd met on a wedding planning board was having a hard time with her mother and planning her wedding and was about to uninvite her. I offered to fly to Australia for the wedding to run interference and said that if her mom acted up, I'd beat her with a spatula. (I also have no idea why it was a spatula.). Ever since then, I've used various usernames with 'spatula' in it, and I also collect spatulas for fun.
> 
> Totally innocent story.


You should have a sign in your car: "tip me or receive beating by spatula"


----------

